# Sure Looks Like Fall Around Here!



## SlipperFan (Oct 18, 2009)

This morning, back yard:






This afternoon, front yard:


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Oct 18, 2009)

Yep, lookin pretty fall like. You never said you grew corn! I didn't picture you as a farmer...


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 18, 2009)

Actually, I am a farm girl -- born & raised on a farm. I lived in the city for many years and felt very confined. We live sort of in the country -- country is across the road, although the road we live on has people living all along both sides, except across the road for a couple of lots. I feel very fortunate.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Oct 18, 2009)

SlipperFan said:


> Actually, I am a farm girl -- born & raised on a farm. I lived in the city for many years and felt very confined. We live sort of in the country -- country is across the road, although the road we live on has people living all along both sides, except across the road for a couple of lots. I feel very fortunate.



Wow, and I was just kidding! Your situation seems not so different from mine, except the opposite has happened to me - now I live in "the city" and I used to live "in the country". In truth I grew up north of NYC basically IN a forest setting. We lived on 2 acres of forest, about half of which had an integrated garden. All around was more forest, all second growth of course, but basically unused. That was the world of my first 19 years. Now I live on the very edge of a true city with a population around 2 million. Talk about a change!


----------



## Clark (Oct 18, 2009)

Where is the monach??? AKA- Bambi???
Nocturnal?


----------



## JeanLux (Oct 19, 2009)

2 amazing shots Dot!!!! Jean


----------



## biothanasis (Oct 19, 2009)

Wonderful pictures Dot...!!!! My story is somehow the same as Tom's!


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 19, 2009)

I'm not surprised that you two, Tom and Thanasis, came from wooded area. You both seem to love gardens, forests and open land.

Clark, we rarely see bucks -- they are loners and don't usually hang around the females with fawns. We see does with their fawns nearly every day. Our property, along a small river, sits between a wooded area and the farm fields. We have a couple fruit trees along our property line, which seems to attract them (as well as all the perennials I've planted). It's really fun to watch them, even though my husband calls them "hooved locusts" -- still, whenever either of us sees them, we'll call the other to the window to watch. I do have a few photos of antlered deer, but it's pretty rare to see one.


----------



## Clark (Oct 19, 2009)

Hi Dot,
July and August seemed to be the time for daytime bucks here.
The week after election day (12th to the 21st), is also good, as the males will be trolling for does.
Believe it or not, some of the best whitetail hunting is/was within 4 miles of me.
Nice pics- view is identical (front and back) from my grandmother's porches.


----------



## JeanLux (Oct 19, 2009)

SlipperFan said:


> ...
> ... I do have a few photos of antlered deer, but it's pretty rare to see one.


:drool:
I would be very glad to see one of those Dot, please  !!!! Jean


----------



## Clark (Oct 20, 2009)

Me too!


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 20, 2009)

I have a couple posted here:
http://web.mac.com/dotbarnett/Barnett_2008/p3.html

...and a young buck in a small family group here:
http://web.mac.com/dotbarnett/Barnett_2006/barnett_2006_p2.html

That's about it!


----------



## Clark (Oct 20, 2009)

Awesome!!!


----------



## SlipperKing (Oct 20, 2009)

Nice Dot. Reminds me of Ohio.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Oct 20, 2009)

Wow, with that much activity by deer, how do you keep your garden plants from being over run?


----------



## JeanLux (Oct 21, 2009)

wow!!!!! 
Very impressive pics of your great place and all of its animals and plants!!!! Very cool way of new year's greeting!!!! Jean


----------



## Bolero (Oct 21, 2009)

Looks beautiful there, Autumn is my favourite season.


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 21, 2009)

KyushuCalanthe said:


> Wow, with that much activity by deer, how do you keep your garden plants from being over run?


We don't! Actually, I need to start using Liquid Fence earlier in the Spring. Now, they can munch all they want, as the plants are dying back from the freezes we've had already. The bad thing is that they will eat bark and evergreens in the hard winters.


----------



## rdlsreno (Oct 21, 2009)

Wow!!! Very nice photos Tom!!!!


Ramon


----------



## Leo Schordje (Oct 22, 2009)

Dot, your pictures are georgeous. I love the turkey parade. Wonderful.


----------



## biothanasis (Oct 22, 2009)

Wonderful place to live Dot...


----------

